# bearded dragon one eye closed whilst basking...



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

hey everyone, i noticed today my beardie is being abit strange, all morning he didn't move from where he slept in his cool end, so i picked him up after a few hours of him being there and he was cold because he hadn't been under his lamp, so i put him on his log to bask for a while.
he's sat there now but he hasn't looked too happy today and i noticed his left eye was closed and his right one was open for a while when he was basking, they're both open now though, he also didn't want to eat any insects this morning. is he okay? thanks!


----------



## MarcPhoenix (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is normal but mine does that all the time, I may be wrong but I think it is when they are focusing on something with their open eye, so they close the other eye for... Concentration(?)


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

Just peekin' lol. many lizards are slowing down for winter, sleep more, less active, eating less.


----------



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

he's not even a year old yet though i dont think :/ i've only had him nearly 2 weeks and the guy at the pet store said he was only born this year, i would say he's about 6-7 months, to early to brummate right?


----------



## MarcPhoenix (Nov 6, 2011)

No mine has always done it, when he looks at something he usually closes one eye, if its at an angle where he cant see it with both eyes.

and if you put your face close to him he closes both eyes lol.


----------



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

thats reassuring! i am using an all in 1 bulb and i have read some bad things about them so i was abit nervous :/ also i just got him out to handle him for a while, he sat in my hands for about 10 minutes then got abit more active, jumped out my hands and up to his viv and was scratching at the glass to get in! now he's over in the corner at his basking spot...

sorry if i seem a little paranoid! he's my first reptile and i love him to bits, i would hate to lose him!


----------



## MarcPhoenix (Nov 6, 2011)

No I'm the same, I have not had my Beardie long and I've only just joined this Forum.

Whats he called? 

Got a Pic?


----------



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

He's called Marvin, he's a vittikins


----------



## hatchet harry (Mar 6, 2011)

all of mine do it, i wouldnt worry.


----------



## MarcPhoenix (Nov 6, 2011)

He looks about the same size as mine.

This is sid.










By the way in this pic he has Coco Rusk substrate which apparently is really not good for beardies, so I've got some Herbi-Bed.


----------



## Papaah (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey yeh I just noticed my beardie was doing that today, Looks rather amusing :L
I would say your beardie is probably nearly a year, but that could be because of the camera angle and how is was sat on your shoulder.

How big is he comparesion to your hand?

Looks like a stunning beardie!

Also is that a Pets at Home Viv?


----------



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

its a vivexotic 36LX viv! the one that comes out abit further than the VX i think, i spend just over 300 in total with the light and viv and beardie, i'll post a picture of him in my hand so you can see how big he is in comparison! (although i have the hands of a 5 year old girl... lol!

he's also just showed some interest in his worm dish thank god! he only ate 2 locusts for lunch, didn't want to touch anything else! i hate these days where he's not himself, worrys me sick! haha


----------



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

also he keeps jumping towards his light asif he wants to get closer to it! (which makes sence...) although its a pretty big bulb and i cant find a bulb guard big enough to cover it! so im a little worried incase he burns himself


----------

